# New long Branch tournament



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Long Branch Challenge

Have you heard of the Renaissance at Long Branch? Have you seen experienced the great restaurants and classy shops of Pier Village and beyond? How about the ample and convenient parking that Long Branch has to offer at the Jersey shore? Be part of the Long Branch Renaissance by participating in the Long Branch Surf Fishing Challenge on Saturday, October 14, 2006 anytime after 6:00AM and before noon.

The Long Branch Surf Fishing Challenge is being organized by Long Branch Recreation. Mr. Carl Jennings, Recreation Director, reminds us that summer vacation has ended and the kids are back at school. The beaches are quieter but beach activity hasn’t stopped, only shifted gears to a new focus. According to Carl as the water temperature cools down the bait fish start to move, the best fishing of the year begins. Two of the main things to look for are diving birds and frantic flopping bait trying to avoid predators below and birds above. Nowhere is this played out better than on the beautiful slopping beaches of Long Branch, New Jersey.

The Long Branch Recreation is working jointly with the Hudson River Fisherman’s Association, HRFA, to organize the surf tournament. The HRFA not only has experience in running surf tournaments, but they have a cadre of fisherman, who are certified by the NJDEP to offer “Hooked on Fishing, Not on Drugs” experiences for youth. The HRFA Youth Committee also has rods, reels and sand spikes which they lend out for Free.

Registration for the Long Branch Surf Fishing Challenge is free. There will be limited beach access so please register so we can organize this aspect. Certificates will also be awarded to the first, second and third place finishers for both individuals and teams. In addition all young anglers (14 and under) will receive a fishing goody bag. Parking will be available in a lot just south of Pier Village and on the west side of Ocean Avenue between and Streets.

For more information contact Carl Jennings at Long Branch Recreation 732-571-6545 or [email protected]. For info through the HRFA,
contact [email protected] or [email protected].


----------

